# SUPPORT MoCa



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Include MoCa in any new models. Broadcom is including MoCa capability in their newest chipsets.

Offer external MoCa adapters to existing customers. The ebay supply of nim100 seems to be drying up. Dlink, Netgear and Actiontec are offering MoCa adapters. Tivo should offer an OEM version at an attractive price. Aim for an under $50 street price.


----------

